# 2nd try - The return of Christ is...



## Dan.... (May 28, 2004)

Trying my poll again...Hopefully it works this time....

Is ther anything that must occur (from a human perspective) before the return of Christ?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 28, 2004)

I posted other I still think God is going to bring judgment on us the world before he officially returns.

blade


----------



## turmeric (May 28, 2004)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 28, 2004)

You make things sound so confusing


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 28, 2004)

or maybe its not hasnt the apostacy allready occured and now occuring??

blade


----------



## VanVos (May 28, 2004)

I selected 'other' because I believe Christ will return after Satan is released from the Abyss inorder to deceive the nations. See Rev 20:7-10. Just before His return God will destroy the unbelievers on the earth by devouring them with fire. That is probably symbolic language to describe his holy presense wipping them out, God is all consuming fire (Heb 10:29). Then we will have the last day when all that in the graves will come out some to everlasting life others to everlasting condemnation (John 5:28-29) Those are the only events I see yet to occur before Second Coming.

VanVos


----------



## humble_soul (May 29, 2004)

My vote was G (other).

The answer is:

I haven't studied this enough to know the answer. However, I am leaning toward A.

[Edited on 5-29-2004 by humble_soul]


----------



## Dan.... (May 29, 2004)

Withdrawn.

[Edited on 6-2-2004 by Dan....]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 29, 2004)

I voted B. There are some things that must happen before Christ returns. Now knowing these things still doesn't give us an exact time but it will give us an indication, which only the elect will really be recognizing. First, the gospel must be preached to the world, there are still some regions who have not heard. Second, a great apostacy in the church worldwide. Third, a revealing of the Antichrist (or perhaps a return to power of the Antichrist). Fourth, all the elect must be gathered in and saved. Now, from our perspective, I don't think we will be able to recognize exactly when these will happen, but we should have a general idea, if we're even around for it.


----------



## Dan.... (May 29, 2004)

withdrawn.

[Edited on 6-2-2004 by Dan....]


----------



## Dan.... (May 29, 2004)

withdrawn.

[Edited on 6-2-2004 by Dan....]


----------



## wsw201 (May 29, 2004)

[quote:eb3bea8fd2][i:eb3bea8fd2]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:eb3bea8fd2]
Dan, I'll get back to you later. That in my opinion was an ad hoc answer. I don't know of any other amillers who hold to that. They say that the 1000 yrs is the church age. They say Rev. 20 is talking about the church age. Now, we know in rev. 20 it says, &quot;AFTER the thousand years satan will be released.&quot; That's what it says. Now how can you believe that we are still in the millennium and satan has also been released? Frankly, I've never heard this before. Are their any amillers out there who want to back this postie up?

-Paul [/quote:eb3bea8fd2]

You are on your own. I'm feeling toooo pessimistic right now


----------



## Dan.... (May 29, 2004)

withdrawn.

[Edited on 6-2-2004 by Dan....]


----------



## knight4christ8 (Jul 30, 2004)

*Christians must take responsibility . . .*

When scripture says that the rider on the white horse will defeat His enemies through the sword coming out of His mouth we can know that this is not a literal sword and understand that the rider is Christ. Christ will defeat His enemies through His Word and the millinium will be ushered in by the Spirit leading Christ's people into all Truth. The millinium will come to pass as sure as Christ is Lord. Christians must realize first that they cannot just "play the wall" until Christ returns. We are charged by Paul's conviction as responsible to take EVERY thought captive that is held up against the knowledge of God. Adam failed to complete the Work of Dominion that he was charged to do, but this does not excuse mankind from it. Christ came to do what Adam failed to do. This is worked out in longsuffering and patience, God is teaching His children through history and challenging them to pursue Him. As we grow in the knowledge of God science, philosophy, and many other subjects of study will lead men to God. We can be sure of God's Word! We know that the earth will be filled with the knowledge of God as the waters cover the sea and the creatures of the earth are longing for the day that the sons of God will be revealed.


----------

